# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech RCD AMS v0.0.9.6

## mohamed73

*artech RCD AMS v0.0.9.6*  *Latest Update :*   *- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD, 8S61-18C815-AA, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, CD307-CDI-ISLAND-KW2000, CDX-FS307EE, 7M5T-18C939-EE, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony - V series
- Dresden RCR 45, 7 645 701 010 by Blaupunkt 
- Freiburg RCR 45, 7 645 720 010 by Blaupunkt 
- KDC-MP5029VG, 24c04 by Kenwood 
- Kopenhagen RCR 45, 7 645 710 010 by Blaupunkt 
- Seat, SE350 LHD MP3 SB, 7 645 676 366, 1P1 035 186, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
- Seat, SE350 LHD S B, 7 645 671 366, 1P1 035 152, 95640 by Blaupunkt*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------

